# Guitar drop tuning vst for jamming?



## vejichan (Jan 1, 2016)

Are there any good drop tuning vst with low latency similar to the digitech drop d pedal for jamming?


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 1, 2016)

This is the one I use

Pitchproof: Pitch Shifter Harmonizer Specs - Aegean Music

You might have to add a little mids/highs in an EQ after the pitch shifter to make up for the slight change in tone, but its not that big of a difference.


I'd also be interested in any more that people know of.


----------



## Aymara (Jan 1, 2016)

Didn't you also ask for a VST to make a guitar sound like a bass? 

Maybe this is interesting, if you are a Reaper user:


----------



## vejichan (Jan 1, 2016)

It's after recording but those vsts don't work well when u are jamming to songs in real time..too much latency


----------



## Aymara (Jan 1, 2016)

vejichan said:


> ...too much latency



Aah, ok ... there's also a pitch shifter in BIAS FX, but I didn't try it yet.


----------

